# Murph Murph



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Just my little girl Murphy being adorable. 🥰 I love her so much!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Those ears


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

She is adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Adorable! She looks like she’s having fun!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What a cutie! So fun!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Wow those cutie pie ears!! What a sweet heart!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwww! Happy goateee! 🐐😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner (Sep 26, 2020)

Yes---those ears


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my gosh, she’s a little character. How adorable. 

The birds were singing at my house and I played your video and it sounded like we had an echo. Wherever you live, we have very similar birds singing here. The audio confused my husband until he realized I was watching something on my phone, lol.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

What a cute little chunk! Airplane ears are my favorite.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She does have terrific ears. Her mom's ears are a bit more flat and my other doe has more tubular ears, but Murphy's are right in between. The best thing is when they run and bounce up and down.😆


FizzyGoats said:


> The birds were singing at my house and I played your video and it sounded like we had an echo. Wherever you live, we have very similar birds singing here. The audio confused my husband until he realized I was watching something on my phone, lol.


Haha, that's funny. I'm in western NC, so I probably have very similar birds to you! 😝


----------

